# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Problems with the update

## PTbyJason

Please let me know what problems you run across.

I am seeing some image problems already. Please let me know what problems you find.

----------


## PTbyJason

images fixed

----------


## Calipso

Aren't stickys supposed to be seperated from regular threads?

----------


## BigMike J

the only problems i could see where the images, and then the new text feature, but i see you got that fixed aswell.

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

:Cussing:  I noticed a problem you turned off AR  :Mad:   :Frustrated:  

I need help Im to addicted  :Frown:

----------


## usualsuspect

Jas-

Just curious, do you plan on keeping post counts permanetely displayed below a member's avatar?

I thought the reason for dropping that feature before was to avoid newbie member's taking bad advice from member's with a high post count but with little knowledge and experience. Other than that, everything looks good bro.

~US~

----------


## Calipso

> Jas-
> 
> Just curious, do you plan on keeping post counts permanetely displayed below a member's avatar?
> 
> I thought the reason for dropping that feature before was to avoid newbie member's taking bad advice from member's with a high post count but with little knowledge and experience. Other than that, everything looks good bro.
> 
> ~US~


Or people asking for a source or to be my source.





> Just thought you might give me a shot to be your source!
> I have soem real good prices !!!


AHHHHH!

----------


## PTbyJason

Everything is fixed again.

----------


## bermich

Seems REALLY slow with cable. 
monday 9 30 am pstime

----------


## PTbyJason

> Seems REALLY slow with cable. 
> monday 9 30 am pstime


 I am generating thumbnails which seems to be more server intensive than I originally thought. I am hoping it will be done soon.

----------


## PTbyJason

Correction, it will be a while. I am only up to the beginning of the threads in 2002. Please bare with me for a little bit. I think it will be worth it in the long run.  :Smilie:

----------

